# LAN PARTY ! Wird das zuviel ?



## HausUkko (27. Juli 2013)

Hey PCGH-Community, 

Bei mir steht eine LAN-Party an, 3 Freunde werden kommen, alle Tower PC, 

Meine Sorge ist, das es einen Kurzschluss etc. gibt und die PC´s kaputt gehen wenn wa alle unsere PC´s an einer Mehrfachsteckdosenleiste angeschlossen haben. 

Ihn meiner Garage befindet sich nur eine Steckdose.....  

Ich habe vor mir die Tage eine Mehrfach steckdose zu kaufen, gegen Überspannung und (Blitze) 

MfG HausUkko


----------



## skyscraper (27. Juli 2013)

Eine Sicherung hält bis zu 230V x 16A = 3680 Watt

Wenn jeder eurer PCs jetzt inkl Peripherie etc 400 Watt braucht, solltet ihr das also nicht ausgelastet haben.

PS: Hier steht noch mehr: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=36578

LG, sky


----------



## HausUkko (27. Juli 2013)

OK, Danke ...


----------



## skyscraper (27. Juli 2013)

Schau nochmal mein Edit an und google selbst nochmal, um dich zu versichern


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (27. Juli 2013)

Bei meinem Vater (hochzeit) habe ich seinen pc (so 300 Watt) meinen (so 300 Watt), ne 500 Watt Anlage, Laptop, mischpult und Beleuchtung angeschlossen gehabt, da ist nichts durchgebrannt, aber du solltest nicht nen 4,99 € Aldi Verteiler nehmen, einen markenverteiler beim baumarkt reicht da aber... Rechne mit so 30-40€ Maximal, da bist du dauf der sicheren Seite!


----------



## jamie (27. Juli 2013)

Die Mehrfachstecker sind i.d.R. bei 3500W abgesichert (steht auch immer als Hinweis dran). Von daher sollte es da keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. Juli 2013)

Ja die sind meistens für 3500watt. Solltest aber trotzdem eine gegen überspannung verwende.

Die kosten um die 30€.

Mfg


----------



## Heumond (27. Juli 2013)

Selbst im Falle das ihr die Steckdose oder den Verteiler überlastet sollte die Sicherung doch als erstes kommen. 
Vor einigen Jahren war ich auch gerne mal zur ein oder anderen Lan-Party und meine Erfahrungen ist 9-10 und die Sicherung steigt aus. Die Computer hatten keinen Schaden genommen.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (27. Juli 2013)

Wir haben auf LANs schon 10 PCs an einer Leiste (+ weiteren Verlängerungskabeln) gehabt und es gab nie Probleme.
Und selbst wenn die Leiste mal ausfallen sollte bzw. Sicherung rausfliegt - die PCs fallen dann höchstens aus (wegen keinem Strom),
Kurzschluss halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Juli 2013)

HausUkko schrieb:


> Hey PCGH-Community,
> 
> Bei mir steht eine LAN-Party an, 3 Freunde werden kommen, alle Tower PC,
> 
> ...



Einen Kurzschluss? Wenn etwas passiert, dann fliegt höchstens die Sicherung im Verteilerkasten oder in der Steckdosenleiste raus, falls sie eine hat. 
Wie soll es da zu einem Kurzschluss kommen? Schlimmsten Falls ist die Leitung der Steckdosenleiste oder die Steckdosenleiste selbst nicht für 16A ausgelegt. Dann würde die Leitung heißt werden und das Teil würde irgendwann abfackeln. Aber bevor das passiert fliegt die Sicherung. 

Du solltest dir deshalb auch mal die Absicherung anschauen. Normal müssten LS mit 16A vom Typ B drin sein. Es könnten aber auch welche mit 13 oder 10A sein oder noch Automaten vom Typ H. Das könnte dann problematisch werden.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (27. Juli 2013)

Stichwort: der Liebe alte und bei LANs gut bewehrte Fi-Schalter xd

@klink: alle PCs, ausser evtl die lcpower^^ haben ja noch ein drittes erdungs kabelteil dabei, was einen KS ausschließt!


----------



## pcfreak26 (28. Juli 2013)

ein kurzschluss, das heist das der strom woanders hingeht als er sollte, z.b. nicht durch die schaltkreise sondern über eine direkte brücke oder erde. das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber dagegen hilft ein fi-schutzschalter. gegen überspannung helfen u.a. schutzverteilerleisten und gegen unterspannung und ausfall nur ein usv

ps. die meisten verteilerleisten sind nur auf 10A zugelassen nicht 16, das ist der wert für die absolute spitzenbelastung über einen kurzen zeitraum

ps2: Vorschriften der Vattenfall bzw Bewag( alter Name in Berlin), ein Stromkreis der nur Steckdosen beinhaltet darf mit 16A abgesichert werden, Sobald nur ein Lichtschalter dazu kommt ist das maximum auf 10A begrenzt.


----------



## alexbirdie (28. Juli 2013)

Sogar mit einer 10A-Absicherung sollte sogar die doppelte Anzahl an PCs möglich sein, wenn acuh nur knapp. Mit 16A-Absicherung kann es rein physikalisch eigentlich kein Problem geben.

Grundlage: 400 W pro PC( incl. deinem eigenen)


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2013)

Selbst die billigsten Steckdosenleisten haben fast immer eine Schmelzsicherung eingebaut- wenn sie wirklich überlastet wird was aber nicht passieren wird wird eben die Leiste kaputt.

Mit 10A sind ja auch immerhin 2300W möglich, das sollte locker für 5 bessere PCs mit Zubehör ausreichen.

Ich würde daher empfehlen billige Steckdosenleisten zu kaufen. Teure Steckdosenleisten sind zu großen Teilen Bauernfängerei, mit Ausnahme solcher die für den Festeinbau, etwa in ein Rack vorgesehen sind und mit einem hochwertigen Metallgehäuse ausgestattet sind, die dürfen gerne auch etwas mehr kosten.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (29. Juli 2013)

NaJa, hol dir ne Mittelklasse leiste für 24-30€ und du bist auf der sichereren Seite! Und die lebt dann auch ne Weile!


----------



## Psychopath (29. Juli 2013)

sollte es dennoch bedenken geben...jeden rechner nach einander starten...um die stromspitzen beim start so gering wie möglich zu halten...


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2013)

Sooo gleichzeitig starten ist das sich die Stromspitzen überlagern muss man mal schaffen xD



> NaJa, hol dir ne Mittelklasse leiste für 24-30€ und du bist auf der sichereren Seite! Und die lebt dann auch ne Weile!


 
Ich hab hier noch genug 20-30 Jahre alte Steckdosenleisten, die seinerzeit vielleicht 1-2€ gekostet haben um mit Gewissheit sagen zu können: auch die billigsten Steckdosenleisten können sehr lange leben.

24-30€ sind eigentlich auch schon verdammt viel für eine Steckdosenleiste.


----------

